# RA Guides End-of-Season Boat sale



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

*Forgot to add*

The Jackson boats come with Happy Feet and Happy Seats. All the Fun boats have not been used almost at all and are in great condition. The MegaRocker has been used maybe twice.

The Dagger boats have the standard Dagger outfitting, and have seen slightly more use but are still only one season old and in pretty good shape. 

The Prijons and Wavesports also have not seen much use, and the Wavesports were taken almost exclusively in the pool.

The skirts and paddles with the boats are WildWasser skirts and Harmony straight shaft paddles.


----------



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

We still have some of the boats left, and, given that it is the end of the season, have decided to sell the all boats except the Mambas immediatly. you do not need to wait to Sept 15th to pick up your boat if you buy any of the Jacksons, Wavesports or Prijons. That means we have 3Funs and 2Funs, a MegaRocker and some of the Diesels for sale immediately, as well as a Fever and a Chopper.

We are also selling two Fun 1.5s for kids.

Call us at 303-988-2943 if interested.

-Peta


----------

